# Cách giảm cân siêu hiệu quả nhờ trứng luộc



## MoonLight (24/7/18)

Áp dụng trong 2 tuần, quá trình giảm cân của bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được dinh dưỡng.

*Giảm cân bằng trứng luộc*
Một thực đơn giảm cân thông minh là phải cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, hạn chế những thực phẩm có hại và kết hợp với vận động. Chỉ cần áp dụng thực đơn với trứng, bạn sẽ không cần nhịn ăn kham khổ mà vẫn đảm bảo cung cấp năng lượng cho ngày dài hoạt động.





_Giảm cân bằng trứng luộc cũng mang lại hiệu quả cao (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Giảm cân bằng trứng luộc hay bằng những phương pháp giảm cân khác đều quy tụ một điều kiện kiên quyết thì mới mang lại hiệu quả đó là kiên trì. Nếu không kiên trì thì chẳng phương pháp nào có thể mang lại hiệu quả dành cho bạn cả.

Cách giảm cân bằng trứng luộc thực sự rất đơn giản. Cũng có nhiều cách giảm cân bằng trứng gà luộc khác nhau như dùng trứng gà luộc kết hợp với sản phẩm giảm cân hoặc cũng có thể dùng trứng gà luộc như một phương pháp chủ đạo để giảm cân.

*Ngày áp dụng giảm cân bằng trứng luộc thứ nhất*
Ngày đầu tiên trong chuỗi ngày giảm cân bằng trứng trong 3 ngày bạn cần thức dậy thật sớm, tập một vài bài thể dục cơ bản để nóng người. Rồi chuẩn bị bữa sáng của của mình

Ăn sáng : 2 quả cà chua rửa sạch để ăn sống, 2 quả trứng gà luộc, 1 cốc trà xanh không đường ( Trà xanh cũng rất tốt trong việc đốt cháy mỡ thừa )

Ăn trưa : Tiếp tục ăn trưa với hai quả trứng gà luộc, 100 gram có luộc hoặc nướng ( không ăn rán ) và 1 cốc trà xanh. Nếu cảm thấy vẫn đói thì bạn có thể uống thêm trà xanh

Ăn tối : Ăn tối thì bạn có thể dùng 120 gram pho mai, vài cái bánh quy cùng 1 cốc sữa không đường. Lưu ý ăn trước khi đi ngủ ít nhất 2 giờ đồng hồ

*Ngày áp dụng giảm cân bằng trứng luộc thứ hai*
Tiếp tục ngày thứ hai trong chuỗi ngày giảm cân bằng trứng luộc , cơ thể bạn có thể cảm giác mơi mệt, tuy nhiên cảm giác này sẽ nhanh chóng trôi qua ngay thôi nếu bạn sử dụng đúng những hướng dẫn sau đây

Ăn sáng : Bắt đầu ngày mới với 2 quả trứng luộc, 1 quả chuối và 1 ly trà xanh không đường

Ăn trưa : Giảm cân bằng trứng gà luộc tiếp tục với hai quả trứng gà luộc, 200 gram thịt gà luộc ( lấy phần thịt nạc, phần ức và bỏ phần da của gà ra) cùng 1 ly trà xanh

Ăn tối : Ngày thứ hai này bạn có thể dùng khẩu phần giảm cân bằng trứng gà luộc giống như ngày đầu tiên với 120 gram thịt gà khô, vài chiếc bánh quy cùng

*Ngày áp dụng giảm cân bằng trứng luộc thứ ba*
Chúc mừng bạn, đây là ngày cuối cùng trong 3 ngày giảm cân bằng trứng luộc. Nếu bạn đã thấy bản thân có những chuyển biến tích cực thì hãy tiếp tục vào ngày cuối cùng này nhé.

Ăn sáng : Hai quả trứng luộc và một miếng cam

Ăn trưa : Hai quả trứng luộc, hai miếng pho mai tách béo cùng 1 bát rau muống luộc ( có thể thay bằng rau khác bất kỳ tuy nhiên không được nấu hoặc xào mỡ )

Ăn tối : Cuối cùng, kết thúc ngày thứ 3 với khẩu phần bằng cá nướng và 1 đĩa salad

Như vậy là bạn đã hoàn thành chế độ giảm cân bằng trứng luộc trong 3 ngày.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

